# Question about ashes



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry if this should have gone in teh rainbow bridge section, but since this is a question rather than a tribute I wasn't sure. I got Arrow's ashes back, and it seems there are more ashes than there would have been of her even whole. is stuff mixed with their ashes and can I be sure it's really her I got back?


----------



## Sylver (Sep 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, a lot of places cremate animals together in batches. Especially if it was done by the veterinarians, you may have to specify that you want your pet done separately.


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Unless you pay extra most vets do mass cremations so rarely you just get your pets ashes back you get a bit of every animal they cremated. Horrible thought but that's what vets do


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I did specify and pay extra, so hopefully at least I got all of Arrow back? Upsetting that it isn't just her .


----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Some vets are just dodgy, you should only get a small amount of ashes back especially from a rat. It's heartbreaking


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

That's what I thought. The amount of ashes I have back is about equal to her size in life, and I know that's not right. I really wanted her remains to be treated with respect.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

How much did you get? When I got my peanut cremated, I went to a place that specializes in cremating pets. I paid extra to have him cremated alone.















Sorry it's sideways. There's another baggie in the velvet with the actual ashes and that's smaller.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I work at a vet. Also just had my boys cremated with remains back.Vets DO NOT cremate, they do not have crematories at their facility. They use a company for mass cremations(thats when you do not want your pets remains back, and it will be cremated with multiple animals) They usually have another company for individual cremations(when you do get your ashes back). But you have to request it.You have to fill out a form for the individual company so they know how you want your remains back. So vets have nothing to do with cremations. Now whether or not the company they use is honest about individuals, is a diferent story, hopefully they use well trusted companies. The company we use is GREAT. If your concerned you could always check out the company they use. If you got your ashes back then it was an individual, or you would not have gotten anything back.


----------



## tigerstripesk8 (Jan 24, 2014)

Perhaps they used wood instead of an electric fire? That could account for more ashes.

..... I'm not quite sure how cremation is legislated, or if wood fire cremations are legal. Just my two cents.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

How much did you pay for the cremation? For an individual cremation it's very pricey. For the mass cremations, they charge by the pound. If you have concerns you can contact the facility that did the cremation. 

The amount of ashes you got back should have been around 5 tablespoons, at most. Check the medallion number to make sure you got the right animal back. There should be a metal medallion in with the ashes. It's what they use to make sure what you got was your animal. There's generally no medallion with a mass cremation. Also, was the ashes given back to you in a container? They generally give them back in a carved wooden box. It's lightly sealed. The box is cheap, compared to a real urn, but it's generally what they give with pets.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Monster paws, that's similar to what I got back, except no name plate and they used purple tissue paper to wrap the baggies instead of velvet.

LeStan82, I got a card back with the box. The box and ashes were shipped to the vet in a cardboard outer box that had Arrow's name on it. A card came with it that has the rainbow bridge poem and the name Midwest Cremation Services of Wisconsin. Just checked their website and you can order things like photoblankets and jewelry to hold the ashes. Seem legit from what the site says.

Daize, I paid 60 for it. was told a mass cremation would be 10. 5 tablespoons sounds about like what I have. There's no medalion, but I did get the ashes back in a box.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I would be confident that those are in fact the right remains because you dont get back ashes from the mass cremations. But if you are still concerned(since now you know who did the cremation)you can call them to verify that they did a private cremation on your animal for a piece of mind. I am so sorry for your loss. So I would call them, just to be extra sure.When I get my ashes back I can let you know about how much is in there. I should receive mine by tomorrow.


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry  I know that when my dad had his dog Sarah cremated in November he was pretty surprised at how few ashes came back. But he also paid for a private cremation and I do believe the vet we both use does their own cremations and they come to your home to do the euthanizations as well. When it's all over they take your little one with them for cremation if that's what you decide to do with their remains and then deliver their ashes.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Ilovemybabyrats said:


> Daize, I paid 60 for it. was told a mass cremation would be 10. 5 tablespoons sounds about like what I have. There's no medalion, but I did get the ashes back in a box.


The price sounds about right for a single cremation. We paid 75 for a hedgehog. The medallion we received was in with the ashes. It has a control number on it. It's just a round piece of metal with 4 numbers stamped on it. The sole purpose of the medallion is to keep track of the ashes. The ashes were in a plastic bag inside a carved wooden box. I guess not all Crematories use a medallion. It must depend on what state you're in. It sounds like you got what you wanted, as far as cremation goes. 

If you want a nicer urn for your pet. Ebay has a large variety at a reasonable price. We got a heart shaped keepsake urn for our pet. It was 45 dollars shipped and it came with a nice stand as well.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

I paid $130 for my rat to be cremated individually. She was pretty skinny when she passed away but I got back about 3 tablespoons maybe? It's like a big teabag's worth.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I feel fairly sure now that those really are Arrow's remains. I do plan on getting a nicer urn for her.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

It's really sweet and a great show of how much you respect your little ratties <3


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. She was a very good friend. I couldn't do anything less.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

So I got my ashes back today, there is alot, but I had my boys cremated together, so there would be a bit more but it is a good bit considering they are so small. And it looks legit. Hope it gives you a better piece of mind for yours.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

It does, and thank you.


----------

